# Record player: Do I need an amp? Complete noob



## jj97101

Ok, so I'm pretty new to the world of record players and vinyl but loving it, I have a Hitachi HT-60S from the 80s which my parents gave me and I have also have a Phillips HTS 9800W surround sound system. For a while I plugged my turntable into my guitar amp which worked alright but the sound obviously wasn't very good, now I've plugged it into my Philips sound system but even at full volume it's very quiet is this because I need an amplifier? I thought maybe the Philips would have one built in but I don't know, also I am not plugging in the grounding wire because I have no plug for it on the Philips but I'm not getting any hum does that mean I don't need to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





jj97101 said:


> Ok, so I'm pretty new to the world of record players and vinyl but loving it, I have a Hitachi HT-60S from the 80s which my parents gave me and I have also have a Phillips HTS 9800W surround sound system. For a while I plugged my turntable into my guitar amp which worked alright but the sound obviously wasn't very good, now I've plugged it into my Philips sound system but even at full volume it's very quiet is this because I need an amplifier? I thought maybe the Philips would have one built in but I don't know, also I am not plugging in the grounding wire because I have no plug for it on the Philips but I'm not getting any hum does that mean I don't need to? Thanks in advance.


 
   
  You'll get a better response in the "Source" sub-forum, but to answer your question simply I'd say yes. All speakers need some sort of amplifier to sound their best. Doesn't have to be a top-notch one, and doesn't even have to be a dedicated unit, it could be a simple A/V Receiver, but it will improve the sound. Also just to let you know most amps are stereo, meaning not surround compatible, so I would invest in a surround system A/V Receiver. That will be your cheapest and best option, IMO.


----------



## yage

You need a phono preamp. This adjusts for the type of cartridge you're using (moving magnet or moving coil) and the equalization curve then amplifies the signal to line level. Connect the output of the phono preamp to the inputs of your receiver.
   
  See this:
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/21PCGJR9SBLQP
   
  Amazon has a broad selection of inexpensive phono preamps.


----------



## Greed

Nevermind.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

Yage is right on the money, find out what type of cartridge your using for a start. 
The project phono box is lovely and can be had a reasonable prices, but TBH I would think you would be more than fine with something along the lines of the Behringer PP400 at next to nothing prices.


----------

